# Uber applies surge to "safe rider fee"!!?



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

I apologize if this is old news to you guys, I'm pretty new here. But isn't it beyond outrageous that uber is doing this. I had a short ride tonight on 1.5 surge. Total fare for the passenger was $6. I check my pay statement and it says I get $3.60. I'm thinking, 6 - 1 (SRF) is $5. 80% of that is $4, right? I realized that they charged the passenger 1.5 times the Safe Rider Fee too. WTF?!? How can you logically argue that because there's a surge, somehow it would cost more to make sure I provide a safe ride and I have a clean background. This company seizes every opportunity to be underhanded with it's "partners". I truly feel like whoever is in charge (Travis?) really has contempt for us. Scum bags.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

If you post a screen shot of the trip detail we can help you understand the payment break down.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Split fare fee maybe?

If two riders split a fare, the additional $0.50 is added to the SRF.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Go to the partner app and go to payment statements and find the trip and click on the little blue triangle. It will show the surge rate and most likely a split fare charge of $0.50


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

dgerch said:


> Total fare for the passenger was $6. I check my pay statement and it says I get $3.60. I'm thinking, 6 - 1 (SRF) is $5. 80% of that is $4, right?


Please post a screenshot of the fare breakdown if you can, thanx!


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

You guys are right. It was a split rider fee. Still doesn't make sense, but less infuriating. Thanks for the insight.


----------

